# Small scabby bumps



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

I was scratching vito this morning when I noticed a bunch of small scabed bumps all along his back and neck. They don't seem to bother him and he's been treated for fleas. Any ideas?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I should already know this but how old is Vito? Anytime I see small scabby bumps it grabs my attention and I remember poor pinky (Indy). He's probably too big of boy for strangles but if not, watch for swelling.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Has he been scratching those areas? Ike had an ear infection and his earflap was scabby from his itching it. It could be fleas or allergies. My Vet is learning toward allergies being Ike's problem. It's ragweed season in the east right now.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

It can also be a reaction to whatever flea treatment was used, especially if the scabs are in a fairly straight line along his back and neck. I have seen that before with my neighbor's dogs.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito is almost 8 months old.

He can't reach some of them so I'm not sure its from scratching. There are probably ten or so from his lower back up to his neck. They are pretty gross..


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I hope it's just a minor reaction to the drops. Ike caused his scabs on his ears from rolling his head back and forth on the carpet to itch his ears. I've caught him itching his back by squirming on the carpet while on his back too. He's on benadryl to keep the itching to a minimum. He goes back to the Vet tomorrow for another ear check. Hope Vito's bumps aren't bothering him.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Tahnee GR said:


> It can also be a reaction to whatever flea treatment was used, especially if the scabs are in a fairly straight line along his back and neck. I have seen that before with my neighbor's dogs.


It was frontline plus. But he was treated on the first of September. There isn't a way he could react now right?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If he has scabs now, it is possible that he had irritation, which turned into small sores, which then turned into scabs. If they didn't bother him, it is possible that you would not have noticed anything until the scabs appeared.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I just had a thought...is Vito maybe going under something like the bed or couch? He's getting big and maybe scratching his back now when he used to crawl right under. I remember Ike getting stuck under our bed. He seemed to have grown over night and scratched his back pulling himself out. ???


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

I've noticed some slight scabs on Sadie and was really stewing about just what they were from. They are not badly inflamed, more like a flaky scabbie.
In late August, we took them both to the farm and they were inundated with Ticks, despite Frontline. I had them all picked off by 24 hours, and consider myself a good tick picker yuck: sheesh) making sure I got head and all. They were all dog ticks. The dry scabs seem to be in just those spots I removed ticks. I had the blood tests done at their annual check to rule out any tick borne diseases, they were both clear. Maybe a reaction to tick spit or body parts?
Not much help with Vito, sorry


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sounds like a staph infection to me...... not serious, but needs to be checked out with a round of antibiotics. This is a very common skin condition... Cody had it on and off for months when he had other issues going on.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

If they're scabbed and healing, and there are no other signs of irritation, I would assume that whatever caused the irritation is no longer an irritant. If there is pus, or open sores, I would take him to the vet.

If it happens again within the same time frame as applying the flea preventative, that might be the cause.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Sounds like a staph infection to me...... not serious, but needs to be checked out with a round of antibiotics. This is a very common skin condition... Cody had it on and off for months when he had other issues going on.


I saw a picture of this and it looks very similar. I'll be calling GDA tomorrow morning to get him checked out.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

nixietink said:


> I saw a picture of this and it looks very similar. I'll be calling GDA tomorrow morning to get him checked out.


Like I said, if this is what Vito has, it's not serious at all, just needs treatment. Cody's only presentation was little scabby bumps on various parts of his body.... it didn't itch or look weepy/pus filled at all... just little scabs. Antibiotics cleared it up pronto.


----------



## coreymac13 (Feb 19, 2010)

*Scabs on back*

My dog (laney) has several scabs on her back. I give her a bath every 2 weeks, and I also gave her frontline a week ago. I saw someone else said they gave their dog frontline and noticed the problem. 

Could frontline be the problem??


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

coreymac13 said:


> My dog (laney) has several scabs on her back. I give her a bath every 2 weeks, and I also gave her frontline a week ago. I saw someone else said they gave their dog frontline and noticed the problem.
> 
> Could frontline be the problem??


For Vito it wasn't. It did end up being a staph infection.


----------

